# 40mm Futuristic ruin resin bases



## sirk (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi all I have recently made some resin cast bases and can make more to order. I will make more designs as i need them and put them up for sale/swap.


































1. Stairs









2. Sewer outlet









3. Mesh floor









4. Broken water pipe









5. Flattened wall










Can supply them painted or unpainted, also listed on ebay as set of 5 but will do them individually £1.20 each unpainted, £2.50 each Painted + p&p or swap for other models, scenery ect. Please pm me if you have any questions.


cheers



kris


----------

